# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 17/02/2006 (9η)

## Maroulis Nikos

Τι θα λέγατε για 9η Συνάντηση  ?

----------


## MIRSINI

Πότε και τι ώρα;;;;;;;;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγω προτείνω ΣΚ καφεδάκι στην Ραφήνα .
Ακούω προτάσεις  :wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Εγώ είμαι μέσα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## MIRSINI

Στη Ραφήνα έχει πολλά καφέ που έχουν θέα τη θάλασσα.Eνα από αυτά είναι και το Mira mare  :!: στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Στη Ραφήνα έχει πολλά καφέ που έχουν θέα τη θάλασσα.Eνα από αυτά είναι και το Mira mare  :!: στο λιμάνι.


Καλό αν και εγώ προτιμώ το La Cote  :wink:

----------


## Asterias

Απο βδομάδα μέσα κ εγώ! Ραφήνα, στη Θεοτόκο, στο βουνό είναι κ το υπέροχο εξοχικό μου.....!!!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για αυτή τη βδομαδα το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο,λόγω εξετασεων στη σχολή. Αν και θελω να σας γνωρίσω από κοντα. Θα προσπαθήσω...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Για αυτή τη βδομαδα το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο,λόγω εξετασεων στη σχολή. Αν και θελω να σας γνωρίσω από κοντα. Θα προσπαθήσω...


Γιώργο σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία να έχεις  :wink: 
Το μέρος είναι εκείνο που δυσκολεύει  ????

----------


## nicky

Μέσα και εγώ για συνάντηση. Αν οι υπόλοιποι θέλουν από την άλλη εβδομάδα βολεύει και μένα, μιας και θα έχω άδεια. Όσο για το μέρος, οπουδήποτε έχει θάλασσα....Αν η Ραφήνα πέφτει μακριά για τους περισσότερους, προτίνω κάποιο από τα cafe πίσω από το ΣΕΦ. Ωραία δεν θα είναι και εκεί ?

----------


## Manolis888

anytime anyplace.... αρκεί να είναι για καφέ ή ποτό και στο όρθιο...

δεν μπορώ να ξαναφάω τόσο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Προσωπικα μιλώντας χωρις να θελω να επηρεάσω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, θα προτιμούσα Δευτέρα ή Τετάρτη μετά τις 7 (Πειραιά μεριά) ή από Παρασκευή απόγευμα και μετά οποτεδήποτε και οπουδήποτε... Χωρίς να σημαίνει πως αν είναι άλλη ώρα και μέρα δε θα έρθω  :Very Happy:

----------


## MIRSINI

Οχι πάλι Πειραιά δεν θα μπορέσω να κατέβω :cry:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι θα λέγατε για την άλλη Τετάρτη   :idea:

----------


## MIRSINI

Οκ,μέρος και ώρα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## MIRSINI

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα Παρασκευή ή Σάββατο απόγευμα;;;; :wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Κανένας δεν γράφει;;;;;;;;;; :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κανένας δεν γράφει;;;;;;;;;; :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


Νομίζω πως παρασκευή θα ήταν πιο καλά απο Σάββατο.

----------


## MIRSINI

Κανένας δεν γράφει;;;;;;;;;;    :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Morgan

ειναι δυσκολη εποχη.....

----------


## MIRSINI

Η εποχή είναι μια χαρά.Πάντα υπάρχει χρόνος για κουβεντούλα και καφεδάκι. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Asterias

Παιδιά εγώ είμαι μέσα, όποτε θέλετε!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Παιδιά εγώ είμαι μέσα, όποτε θέλετε!


Να τα πούμε την άλλη παρασκευή τι λέτε ????

Χαλαρά πραγμάτα καφεδάκι ....

----------


## Asterias

Ok! Για Ραφήνα έτσι;

----------


## MIRSINI

Οκ :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

οκ την άλλη παρασκευή συγκεκριμμένα στις 17/02 στην Ραφήνα για καφεδάκι .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

τι ώρα λέτε ?????

----------


## MIRSINI

στις 19:00;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## MIRSINI

να πίουμε και ποτάκια μετά τον καφέ.αλλά δεν βλέπω ανταπόκριση.

----------


## MIRSINI

τα μέλη που είναι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

είναι κυριακή μην το ξεχνάς  συν ότι πολλά μέλη δεν ξέρουν ότι έχουμε ξανα λειτουργήσει

----------


## MIRSINI

Σωστά για να δούμε από αύριο.............

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μέσα κι εγώ για Παρασκευή. Αλλά μετα τις 19.15. Να φυγει πρωτα το Superferry και μετα...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μέσα κι εγώ για Παρασκευή. Αλλά μετα τις 19.15. Να φυγει πρωτα το Superferry και μετα...


ok *19:30* να δούμε και την αναχώρηση του *Superferry II* :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## MIRSINI

19:30 λοιπόν στη Ραφήνα.Πού;;;; :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

La Cote εκτός αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο μέρος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MIRSINI

Εγώ είμαι μέσα

----------


## Asterias

Οk! Κ εγώ μέσα!!!

----------


## MIRSINI

Χαρέμι θα ανοίξω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα, δηλαδή για να καταλάβω κανονίστηκε Παρασκευή 17/2 στις 7.30 το απόγευμα για λιμάνι ραφήνας?

----------


## MIRSINI

Ναι μωρό θα έρθεις;;;;;;;;;;;;; :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Όλοι οι δρόμοι οδήγούν στην* 
*9η Συνάντηση του Naytilia.gr*
*Παρασκευή 17/2 στις 7.30 το απόγευμα* 
*στην Ραφήνα στο lA cOTE*

----------


## Asterias

that`s a Deal

----------


## Giorgos_D

Κι εγώ φυσικά καπου εκεί θα είμαι.

----------


## Alex

θα προσπαθήσω, αλλά δεν ξέρω ακόμα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Σας θυμίζουμε ότι σήμερα 17/02/06 και ώρα 19:30 στην Ραφήνα* έχουμε την *9η Συνάντηση μας* στο la cote (πάνω απο της καμάρες). 
Εκεί θα συζητήσουμε τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν κάποια μέλη μας μετά την τελευταία ανανέωση μας. 
Τις εξελίξεις στην ναυτιλία που είναι αρκετές .... 
Σας περιμένουμε όλους ........ :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

